# trouble with data base??



## irish (Apr 8, 2006)

anyone else having trouble loging on to the tug resort data base?? yes, i am logged in and am using the secret password know only to tug members. 
thanks


----------



## catwgirl (Apr 8, 2006)

I was able to get right on.  You are not using your personal ID for the log in ID, are you?


----------



## irish (Apr 8, 2006)

okay, must have been a temporary problem as i am now able to see the database. thanks


----------

